# Non marring hinge pin removal



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys thought I would share this as another contractor seen me useing this little tool. He was slack jawed at it and asked me 21 questions. I didn't think it was that big a deal as I have been use it for a couple years now. 

You know when you are popping the hinge pins out of a nice fancey stained door. You normally reach for a small punch and a hammer. Doing your best not to hit the door with the hammer while swinging up ward. Then you go to the bottum hinge and have to turn the hammer on it's side to hit the punch becuse there is only about 6" of room left. 

This little tool is a hammer and punch all in one. Also have other tools like chisels and nail sets. Hold the front half of the punch with one hand. Take your other hand and pull back the back half. Then release and the back half strikes the front half punching out the hinge pin. Plus no donkey tracks on the door.

Cole


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting tool. I usually just grab the joint between the pin head and the hinge body with my side cutters and tap upwards with a hammer. Unless the pin is stubborn, there's no marring of the pin or hinge.

My side cutters are probably the most used and versatile tool I own.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

A. Spruce said:


> Interesting tool. I usually just grab the joint between the pin head and the hinge body with my side cutters and tap upwards with a hammer. Unless the pin is stubborn, there's no marring of the pin or hinge.
> 
> My side cutters are probably the most used and versatile tool I own.


 Good Idea! Never thought of that:whistling

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Neat idea but, I always hated those spring loaded nail sets.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a set of end cutters. I use them for everything also. Mostly pulling trim nails out if ild trim. I will try the hinge thing with them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

skip the nail sets and go to a drive pin. ive been using em for about a year and a half. they work much better for setting nails and driving nails through material which you dont want to mar up by pring off.. 

where the pin is the same diameter for up to 2" where nailsets are tapered it wont fetch up on the knuckles of hinges


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

chris klee said:


> I have a set of end cutters. I use them for everything also. Mostly pulling trim nails out if ild trim. I will try the hinge thing with them.


That's where I got the idea from, I just couldn't get end cutters to work for me, where side cutters were just the ticket.


We now return you to your regularly scheduled topic. :w00t:


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I often just use a 16d common nail with the tip cut flat along with lineman’s pliers. Starting with the bottom, middle, then top pin, with the door closed and a wedge or toe of my boot under for support.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

They make a tool specifically for hinge pins. I got mine at Sherwin Williams:
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14453



Cole82 said:


> Hey guys thought I would share this as another contractor seen me useing this little tool. He was slack jawed at it and asked me 21 questions. I didn't think it was that big a deal as I have been use it for a couple years now.
> 
> You know when you are popping the hinge pins out of a nice fancey stained door. You normally reach for a small punch and a hammer. Doing your best not to hit the door with the hammer while swinging up ward. Then you go to the bottum hinge and have to turn the hammer on it's side to hit the punch becuse there is only about 6" of room left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

stp57 said:


> They make a tool specifically for hinge pins. I got mine at Sherwin Williams:
> http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14453


 That's what I have just didn't find a picture on the first page of google images.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Neat idea but, I always hated those spring loaded nail sets.



_Really?_ Do tell...

I love 'em...used 'em for the last 8-10 years...gave 'em out to my painters...hit the spots we may have missed...

As a carp, still love em...

so...wtf? :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J F said:


> _Really?_ Do tell...
> 
> I love 'em...used 'em for the last 8-10 years...gave 'em out to my painters...hit the spots we may have missed...
> 
> ...



I don't know why I don't like them.

Someone gave me one and I just didn't like using it.

I may have hurt myself with it and now I am blocking out the bad memories.:laughing:

I have a few different punches and sets.

Maybe I will go get another one and try it again. No, I think I am scared.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey hippie,
You must of got your long hair caught in the spring once? Ouch!:laughing:
Steve



WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't know why I don't like them.
> 
> Someone gave me one and I just didn't like using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been using an Automatic Center punch for a while now. One handed operation is the ticket as far as I'm concerned. 










Amazon link.


----------



## Jem contracting (Dec 11, 2010)

Must say I've never used one. Does sound like a pretty handy little tool but I am pretty fast with my nail punch. Think I might have to kick it old school until I find out first hand. Cheers


----------



## On The Rock (Feb 5, 2010)

Cole82 said:


>


They look like Noxon tools. If they are, they rock...but they do require a _little_ skill, maybe that's why some people don't like 'em. I've got a few and I love 'em. But I've never seen the chisel before -- is that thing sharp and does it keep an edge?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Cole82 said:


> Hey guys thought I would share this as another contractor seen me useing this little tool. He was slack jawed at it and asked me 21 questions. I didn't think it was that big a deal as I have been use it for a couple years now.
> 
> You know when you are popping the hinge pins out of a nice fancey stained door. You normally reach for a small punch and a hammer. Doing your best not to hit the door with the hammer while swinging up ward. Then you go to the bottum hinge and have to turn the hammer on it's side to hit the punch becuse there is only about 6" of room left.
> 
> ...


 
I've used one of those spring loaded nail sets for a while, never thought to use it on a door pin. :thumbsup:

I saw a long time ago another tool just for hinge pins, it was brass colored and had a kind of forked end on one end for prying up the pin once you get it loose, have never seen then around anymore, I'd like to find some if I could.


----------



## On The Rock (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> I've used one of those spring loaded nail sets for a while, never thought to use it on a door pin. :thumbsup:


Mike, Noxon makes a special tool for removing pins. Actually, they have different diameters, so the wider ones wouldn't fit in a door hinge, but some of the smaller ones might not have enough meat -- I'd be concerned they'd bend or shatter on those stubborn hinge pins.

Incidentally, if you use the punch to set an 18 ga. finish nail, you gotta be careful, cuz the point can "dig" through the nail head and slip off, wrecking the nail head and marring the wood. Once the nail head is chewed up like that, you've got a mess -- might as well get the stain pens and filler ready.

Here's mine. L to R: Hinge pin tool, nail set, punch. And the nail set is double-sided with a "wide" punch on the other end, which I use for starting holes in tile. The other punch on the right is double-sided, too.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

If this hasn't been mentioned, for those who haven't used the spring nailset to pop a hinge pin...don't start off at full bore on pulling the spring back...you can launch a hinge pin like a rocket if you're not paying attention.

I've _seen_ it happen. :whistling


----------



## On The Rock (Feb 5, 2010)

J F said:


> If this hasn't been mentioned, for those who haven't used the spring nailset to pop a hinge pin...don't start off at full bore on pulling the spring back...you can launch a hinge pin like a rocket if you're not paying attention.
> 
> I've _seen_ it happen. :whistling


Good call, J F....Gotta watch those jumpy hinge pins so they don't stain the carpeting with hinge pin dust and gunk....


----------

